
ProtonMail Launches ProtonVPN in Closed Beta - vabmit
https://twitter.com/ProtonVPN/status/834029179943411712
======
vabmit
First independent review article: [https://www.andryou.com/2017/02/22/in-
depth-look-at-protonvp...](https://www.andryou.com/2017/02/22/in-depth-look-
at-protonvpn/)

------
wakkaflokka
I love their web interface. If the VPN interface is similar, I'd be willing to
try. I've been looking for a cheaper alternative to iVPN lately, since I don't
use it nearly as often as I thought I would.

